# blackberry



## gingerdragon (Nov 11, 2014)

So I thought I'd try giving a blackberry to a few of my girls and now one, clara, has a slightly swollen anus and is very thin and shabby looking. I removed her to her own cage yesterday and gave her lab blocks and a carrot which I know she does fine with. She doesn't seem to have eaten anything and I haven't seen her drink anything. She just wants to stay in her house. I put some cream on her bum and massaged/ held the swelling in for a few minutes. She sits calmly in my hand and moves around very little. I even soaked her bum in warm mildly soapy water and iodine, rinsed it then applied the cream as stated above today. When I noticed her shabbiness yesterday and gave her her own cage, she was cold to the touch and all of her pink bits were very white looking. She almost looked and felt dead but she was still walking around. Poor girl, I hope she eats/drinks something today.

I'm not sure if it's relevant but I just made another post about one of my bucks with a seriously swollen eye, probably unrelated but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Once a mouse has gone cold it's probably beyond saving.The blackberry might just be coincidence.Just do your best to keep her warm and quiet and let nature take it's course.Sorry.


----------



## gingerdragon (Nov 11, 2014)

An update: Clara was put into the mousie hospital separate from everyone else after some serious tlc.
I held her to warm her up and got her to drink some water from an eyedropper. She even nibbled on a cracker. Things were looking ok but she still had serious dehydration and the runs. After leaving her in the quarantine cage by herself for about an hour to rest I came back to check on her. She had eaten quite a bit and she came out of the house and drank from the bottle. I continued to check on her and she seemed to have more energy as time went on. The next morning I checked on her again and she had poo all over her back half. She wasn't grooming herself enough. I washed her and held her for awhile before returning her to fresh tp in the house. The swelling disappeared quickly and her diarrhea slowly went away. She is still a little skinny so I've just increased her fat, protein and fiber. Her tail has pudged back out. She was looking like a skeleton with fur for about a day. She looked so terrible when I found her but is looking a billion times better now and getting better. I hope she makes a full recovery.
Warmth, water, food, fresh bedding, cream, and lots of love= just what the doctor ordered


----------

